# Chewing everything!!



## Aliwebb (Nov 12, 2012)

My 10 month old boy will not stop chewing things up its driving me mad!! It's not furniture or shoes but anything else that should b lying around.i have 3 children so as u can imagin toys big and small get left around and diesel thinks they should automatically go in his mouth plastic,wood,tin u name it hes had it.my 4yr old was inconsolable with a chewed up decapitated Spider-Man while diesel wondered off ..to find more no doubt.he knows he shouldn't most of the time as he legs it under my bed! He can't be bored he has 2 long walks/runs a day countless dog toys(the 1s that survive as he chews what he can to pieces or pulls the stuffing out!)I have another dog he plays with and I'm a stay at home mum so he's fully entertained.the only time he doesn't seem to do it is when hes left alone,iv recently started letting him have the run of the house when I'm gone as we are having such a heat wave I didn't want him crated and he's been out of it for a couple months nite times with no problems,he seems to just sleep.He's long past teething so dare I guess it's attention...even more than he gets now???


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

The obvious answer here is for toys he's not allowed to be chewing be picked up and put away when the children aren't playing with them. Also re-direct, if he picks up something he shouldn't, trade him for one of his toys which he's allowed to chew on, and praise.

At 10months, teething isn't over yet. Our boy is almost a year old and his are still coming in.


----------



## Aliwebb (Nov 12, 2012)

Trust me the toys are never intentionally left laying around but with a 4 yr old things do get forgot and diesel will go to a toy box and help himself! I take away what he shouldn't have and give him his own which will occupy a him for a while.
When I mentioned this to the nurse at my vets they said he should b over that now as teething should b more or less done??


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

You have 5 kids... the two dogs count as three year olds. Must be exhausted by the end of the day, LOL ???

How you manage keeping them from chewing is by setting boundaries they cannot/should not cross when you are busy. Tether the dogs or crate them. But don't expect the dog to make wise decisions if left unsupervised even for a bit. 

Do not become frustrated, every situation is a training opportunity. Patience is the key.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

"They chew 'til they're two." ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Mine is still chewing at almost 2.5.... I'm waiting for his teeth to fall out of old age, LOL. 
The only way I can deal is by giving him a job... Walk, sleep, use his nose, play wrestle...


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

My, a dog chewing, what news! Wait, the news here is that your vet thinks this stops at some age? 

You cant discipline a dog for something he doesnt know or understand. So, that toy chest is an open invite for him to have a look-see and help himself I mean, wouldn't you? The way you teach him this is to catch him in the act and give him a stern "NO!", and then redirect him to HIS toys. You do have a basket or other place for them?

I'd keep the toys out of his reach, and recognize that sometimes he might still get them, and see those times not so much as transgressions...an alien concept to an untrained dog...but as an opportunity to teach him something new. So, gentle redirection..always have his toys handy to substitute for the human ones.


----------



## Aliwebb (Nov 12, 2012)

It is like 5 children lol and I'm probably in the wrong expecting them all to follow the same rules.it can be a comedy moment rushing around in the morning and then having to chase this red assassin through the house and then finding him under the bed with a half satisfied half amused look on his face and supermans arm hanging out of his mouth!!the children need access to their toys and I don't want to shut him away every time they play so he needs to know his boundries and will persevere with correcting and rewarding.as frustrating as it is I'm also worried he will do some damage to himself with what he chews.so glad to know he's not the only 1 .....I have a proper mischief maker on my hands!!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I have my hands full with work out of the home, 2 indoor cats(noses out of joint) 2 guinea pigs and a budgie all of whom require my attention or my husbands without suffering. This often means juggling food, cleaning, out time etc. Let me tell you an 8 week old puppy chewing everything, pooping and peeing in the house, and screaming her head off in her crate is very trying. I just keep telling myself that patience is a virtue and I had better learn it for everybody's sake. This will pass and get better with time and training on everybody's part. How are we finding time to read or post? maybe misery loves company?LOL


----------



## Aliwebb (Nov 12, 2012)

That made me giggle Oh I feel your pain lol I also have a cat with nose firmly out of place that spends more time out than in since we had diesel and the guinea pig seems to be the love intrest although I'm sure if he was out of his cage he would be a meal!!
We had the whole yelling whining and general pulling on heart strings for the 1st few days then I put him in our bedroom at nite and then lugged his cage downstairs mornings so he was close by.....world stopped and revolved around this pup!!he totally embarrassed me at puppy classes so I gave up lol
However.......if an award went out for house training he would get gold he's been superb(unlike his brothers and sisters iv heard!)and his recall and general behaviour off the lead is also excellent as long as u don't count him jumping up and trying to stick his tongue up certain people's noses....some don't like this!!!
These dogs certainly do have their own unique personalities and as much as I pull my hair out with him he's always the last cuddled up to me at the end of the evening....mainly because nobody can get in lol


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some stay in the chewing stage for a long time. It seems males are more clowns than females.
I know it can be tough, but chasing him to get a toy away will be a game in his eyes. You could leash him to your waist to keep him out of trouble. At his play time, go through the house making sure all the doors to bedrooms are closed. Then turn his loose to play. When your cooking or eating crate him.
One day he will finally out grow it.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma has stolen all of Dijon's(cat) toys and goobered them up to the point where Dijon will not mother them at night like she used to. Dijon hasn't even looked at her toys since the puppy has commandeered them. there is no distinguishing between cat and puppy food. There is no distinguishing between what is ok to chew and what is not. It seems to me that I am constantly following Dharma saying "NO" and redirecting with her toys or trying to stop her from bighting my feet my face or other body parts. She definitely puts everything in her mouth and gets mad when I close doors!


----------

